# 2002 Lexus IS300 by JML Audio (540 WHP)



## jmlaudio (Mar 24, 2007)

Thank you for taking a look. Your feedback is always appreciated. This is a project we have been working on for a number of months. We are sad to see it come to an end, but extreamly proud of the end results. The idea behind this build is the client wanted a triple threat. He wanted show car quality, something he could also use as a daily driver "useable trunk", and also something he could take to the track. That is why both enclosures as well as the floor can be removed in about 3 minutes without any tools! A few more pictures are soon to come.

System Diagram

Source Unit: Clarion 

Ipod: Clarion / JML Audio's Custom Ipod Mounting System

Navigation: Clarion

Bluetooth: Clarion

Satellite Radio: Clarion

Back up View Camera: Clarion

Speakers: Dynaudio

Speaker Amplifier: Zapco Competition

Subwoofers: Treo SSI

Subwoofer Amplifier: Zapco Competition

Wiring: Stinger


The Vehicle Itself



















Under Hood



















Custom Build in Radar and Laser System





































Custom Speaker Plates



















Custom Steer Dual Amplifier Rack










Custom Dash Kit




























Custom Triple Gauge Pods













































































































Custom Ipod Mounting System













































Custom Trunk Lid Build Presenter




























Custom Dual Subwoofer Enclosures























































Custom Trunk Floor














































Custom Trunk Layout


----------



## Inferno333 (Mar 29, 2006)

That looks really good.

My favorite part is the gauge cluster and the sub enclosures.


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

That is top notch work. How much does something like that run? I'm going to have to pay you a visit sometime.


----------



## vactor (Oct 27, 2005)

wow. beautiful. what more needs to be said?

ot:
the surround on the midranges that came from the stock sysstem are interesting ... some rather high end speakers use that ...


----------



## vwtoby (Oct 28, 2005)

love the simplicity and cleaness of the ipod recess....


----------



## Gmack (Jan 29, 2007)

I must say you guys do really really impressive work. That is a top notch install!!!! Hopefully one day I can put together such an install.

Gary


----------



## mobeious (Jan 26, 2007)

very nice work.... my only thing is that yall pretty much use the same equipment on every install


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

mobeious said:


> very nice work.... my only thing is that yall pretty much use the same equipment on every install


And? They seem to be able to get the desired results with that gear so what does it matter?


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

So Sick Love your installs
hey props for Joshua making top 100 installers in the USA.. just seen that in the Mobile Electronics..


----------



## mobeious (Jan 26, 2007)

not saying that it matters just would like to see them switch it up a bit... it seems like the customer comes in and says ok id like a system put in my ride that sounds good... ok we well run the clarion deck with dyn mids and treo subs... i know when i sale a system i take the customer over to the sound board and let them hear a selection of speakers and subs and let them listen to some of the company cars to get a fill of what they like..... im not saying that JML doesnt do that... and im not ratting on JML what so ever i have mad respect for them..... but i cant remember the last time we used the exact equipment in 2 different cars


----------



## jimmyjames16 (Dec 12, 2006)

jml audio installs are some of the best that I have seen so far ... if not thee best!... great work guys...


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

mobeious said:


> not saying that it matters just would like to see them switch it up a bit... it seems like the customer comes in and says ok id like a system put in my ride that sounds good... ok we well run the clarion deck with dyn mids and treo subs... i know when i sale a system i take the customer over to the sound board and let them hear a selection of speakers and subs and let them listen to some of the company cars to get a fill of what they like..... im not saying that JML doesnt do that... and im not ratting on JML what so ever i have mad respect for them..... but i cant remember the last time we used the exact equipment in 2 different cars



Then I guess we better start hatin' on SpeakerWorks cars too.  I thought car audio was about the SOUND, not the gear used to get that sound...maybe I was wrong. Personally i wouldn't care if it could be done with 2 Radio Shack 4" drivers if 1) It delivered on the installers promises and 2) Delivered what I wanted.


----------



## OgreDave (Jul 13, 2005)

I hated on SpeakerWorks on ECA  Not the cars .. but the sales tactics.


----------



## ArcL100 (Jun 17, 2005)

Man I love the gauge cluster - most people would just do a triple like that but not on a slant on an angle - that's great!

I haaaaaaaaaaaaaaate CF hoods though, haha, sorry had to get that off my chest.

-aaron


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

you asked for constructive criticism.

I recommend using terminal strips that have plastic covers for the positive side. prevents anything from shorting by mistake.

They are harder to find, but I try to also find strips that have links so I dont have to "waste" one whole side with links. Lets me use both side. In this case, a 4 position strip could be used rather than 8 position.


----------



## Lumadar (Sep 28, 2007)

Whiterabbit said:


> you asked for constructive criticism.
> 
> I recommend using terminal strips that have plastic covers for the positive side. prevents anything from shorting by mistake.
> 
> They are harder to find, but I try to also find strips that have links so I dont have to "waste" one whole side with links. Lets me use both side. In this case, a 4 position strip could be used rather than 8 position.


Any pics of stuff like that? I would be interested for my upcoming install...


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

absolutely!

http://www.superdroidrobots.com/images/TE-085-000.gif

this one has removable bridges, allowing the tops to hold forks or rings, too.

http://cncomponents.chinese-suppliers.com/pro/871.jpg

is this a fused terminal block? I cant tell. Can you see the power of having a 12 gang terminal block that held blade fuses?


http://www.halted.com/commerce/catalog/product.jsp?product_id=16480&czuid=1195882168886

this is my own local brick and mortar supplier of the terminal strips I use in my car. Three of the 12 gang strips, to be exact. They are covered.


----------



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

what size are the subs and what size are the enclosures? do the ssi's sound ok sealed? i have an ssi ten i kinda wanna try sealed off of 750 watts.


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

tcguy85 said:


> what size are the subs and what size are the enclosures? do the ssi's sound ok sealed? i have an ssi ten i kinda wanna try sealed off of 750 watts.


I used to have a 12" SSi sealed off of 500 watts and it sounded very clean. It blended with my midbass very well but had poor localization. I never had the upfront bass i wanted.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Whiterabbit said:


> absolutely!
> 
> http://www.superdroidrobots.com/images/TE-085-000.gif
> 
> ...



You can get the first one at Radio Shack. I usually run 3 of them up front for 12V, Acc, and ground. Good stuff there.


----------



## jmlaudio (Mar 24, 2007)

Thank you all for your feedback. Some of our larger systems rencently do seem familier but that is of sheer coincidence. We spend 2-5 hours with each clients who makes an appointment with us at our St. Louis facility and after hearing various options a number of them chose the flagship pieces of the industry. Everyone starts somewhere and we do system designs at many levels but i'm sure you don't want to just see a set of components or and amplifier integraion done by us so we don't post them. The subs are 2 SSI 10's in a sealed enclousure built to spec with .85 cubic feet per driver after displacement with excellent sound quality and control. Thanks for the nomiation recognition we have gotten the Top 100 installers in the United States for the 3rd year in a row now. Thanks again for all the feedback a few more pictures coming shortly.


----------



## avaxis (May 23, 2006)

impressive would be an understatement. good install. this *is* an install thread, what's with the bashing of equipment used. gee.


----------



## jmlaudio (Mar 24, 2007)

*Re: 2002 Lexus IS300 by JML Audio (540 WHP) Updated Pictures*

here are a few







Under Hood wiring







Custom Motec M4 Mounting System with digital voltage gauge



































Custom Recaro Interior provided by JML Audio of St. Louis


----------



## glidn (Apr 21, 2007)

very nice install. I like the Lexus sign on the floor of the boot.
I have seen a very similar setup as your but was running a dual 10" and having 2 amps mounted in the spare wheel hull, it look awesome.

Hopefully you will enjoy your newly installed system for some time.


----------



## johnya84 (Nov 24, 2007)

Wow, just wondering how much did that cost with everything?


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

wow, nice install. I love to see work like that in IS300s!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

you know i love it josh  i been meaning to return oyur call, just been too busy, i will give you a ring sometime this wee after i get this hybrid out of my garage hehe


----------

